# Anyone with secondary infertility?



## hughesmum (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi, I posted a while back and received so many inspiring posts that I'm back for some more, I'm afraid! Thank you so much for posting last time, we were at the initial "I can't believe it" stage and you all rose to the challenge of reassuring us that this wasn't the worst thing in the world, and there are plenty of people who come through this, complete with a gorgeous bundle of joy!

Anyway, we're off to see the consultant on thursday which I'm looking forward to, but also a bit apprehensive, as at least then we'll know a bit more and have more of an idea as to our options. Having done my research, it looks like ICSI is going to be the way forward as my hubby has a very poor sperm count (4.65 million), with good motility but dreadful morphology - just 1% are classed as normal. He's on the vits and we're eating healthily and he's drinking water, so fingers crossed it could improve when we do the next test.

Basically, we tried for five months and fell pregnant with our son who is now fast approaching three. The pregnancy was problem free and so I thought, naively, that trying for number two would be much the same. However, over a year later and no joy, we've had the tests and realised that hubby's sperm is the reason it's not happened - has anyone else managed to fall preg first time and then have to resort to IVF or ICSI to achieve it a second time?

I guess I'd just love to hear from anyone who's in a similar situation, and also anyone who is having or has had ICSI/IVF at the same place, which is the CRM at Walsgrave, under Mr Kennedy.

Sorry - what a waffley message! Thank you for reading it, and I'd love to hear back from anyone who can offer me any advice, support or encouragement - it's a massive thing to get our heads around, and so any morsel of info would be very gratefully received.

With big, big thanks,
Hughesmum xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Hughesmum

So glad you've been given a consultant appointment, and that you are able to now get help getting your ds's much wanted sibling.

There are quite a few of us on the boards, and (infrequently sometimes it has to be said) we post on the Secondary Infertility Boards.

My dh has only an 8% chance of normal conception and I'm now 41, so we have been ttc at the Lister since Feb 2003. Can't afford to keep doing endless treatments, so we are often inbetween tries as it were.

I'm sure too that we have a few from Walsgrave, so I hope they get in touch.

Heaps of luck with getting your much wanted baby

Fee xxxx


----------



## maeve (Aug 1, 2004)

hi there,my name is maeve and i have a little girl of 5 half,we have been ttc no 2 for the past 3 year with no luck.we have done 3 iuis last year and have just finished our first i.vf,i.c.s.i cycle .The dr retrieved 16 eggs in total 7 in which he did i.v.f on and i.c.s.i was done on 9.To my surprise the next day we were told that there was a complete failure of fertilization in the 7 that underwent i.v.f but all 9 fertilized with the i.c.s.i,at least we knownow that fertilization was not occurring.my dr transferred 3 8cell grade A embryos on day 3 which was the 27th july leaving me with 6 days left to go before my Bhcg,the only thing thats worrying me is that i have sore boobs since before egg retreival which is still as bab now and also am convinced that i have pre menstrual symptoms.I am presently taking cyclogest suppositerys 400mg Bd ,has anyone had these symptoms and gone on to have a positive Bhcg,id really appreciate any info on symptoms people have had after embryo transfer as im slowly going insane here wondering if those little embies have disappeared,hope to hear from anyone soon.


----------



## sarafp (Jul 18, 2004)

Felt I had to post after reading your messages.
Secondary infertility is a pain - and only on this site do you get any sympathy or understanding of it at all. Most people just seem to think you should be grateful for what you already have. Which I am of course! I had a daughter 5 1/2 years ago after more than a year of trying (somewhat half-heartedly to be fair) so I thought no. 2 would be a piece of cake. No chance! I'm still at the stage of form-filling before I get referred to a specialist, but at 40 I'm running out of time.

Best of luck to all of you. I shall keep my fingers crossed.
Sara


----------



## Charli (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi hughesmum and all other mums  I totally understand what you're going through. My husband had a hernia operation last summer and we found out at Xmas that as a result of that op he now has such a low sperm count that we are facing ICSI to have another baby. Like you we concieved and delivered our first baby (now 3 yrs) with no problem . It's such a shock to hear that you're no longer 'normal' and takes a LOT of getting used to. I feel with the help of this site I'm coming out of that horrible period of adjustment and realise that there are SO many other people in our situation that I don't feel 'unusual' or 'abnormal' anymore. You're also right about other peolple's reaction to wanting another child. I was quite shocked and upset that none of my friends(even those with several children) and my family didn't really understand or , I felt, really sympathise. "Oh you're so lucky to have your daughter, at least you've got one eh!" ie what are you complaining about? and "do you really want another one?" ....duh!!!! To be honest I don't bother talking about it anymore, only on this site, as you can see people's eyes glazing over! Anyway, I'm waffling now too, good luck to you all, love charli x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya
Just found this site recently and thought how great it was to be able to speak to others in the same situation. I have a miracle daughter who took 5 years to conceive, after failed attempts with natural methods, clomid and ivf. Now at 42 we are giving it one last ditch attempt to provide a sibling for her as we haven't managed it naturally. Just started with the wonderful injecting on a short protocol and keeping everything crossed that it will work! We live in Hong Kong and it's quite expensive, so it's probably our only shot.
 Good luck to all of you!
Debbie


----------



## Patrice (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi HughesMum,
I have secondary infertility too - we've been trying for 51/2 years to repeat the joyful experience of having our daughter six years ago, and are in the initial stages of discussing treatment with the ARGC.

I am going for a mid-cycle scan and immunology screening (as possible reason for early miscarriages might be presence of killer cells, apparently) early next week, and wondering what will be in store for us next...

A friend of mine who had successful treatment at the ARGC also had ICSI...her husband had a very low sperm count too..and she now has a healthy baby boy...so I'm wishing you all future joy and success in your treatment.

A few of my friends have been successful with nutritional therapy..a friend had twins at 42 after several years gap (following early death of her baby boy) between her children, having followed the Foresight plan and taken their vitamins and my sister conceived her son naturally after 9 months of following Marilyn Glanville's nutritional counselling at the Hale Clinic in London (having tried unsuccessfully to conceive herself for several years previously).  We are planning to take the vitamins and get fit to boost our chances, but feel we are running out of time and patience (as I am 42 late Autumn)..

Congratulations on having Hugh and good luck with your treatment! Sorry for the waffly reply!
xPatrice


----------

